# Trailmanor Review



## efelker (May 11, 2003)

We are considering purchasing a new Trailmanor 3023.  Since we are not full-timers, and own a 2003 Toyota Tacoma as a tow vehicle, this camper seems ideal for our needs.  Was interested in hearing from any other owners out there -- pro or con.  I'm particularly interested in the recycling toilet.  No black tank, and flushing with 6 gallons of water constantly recycled (like an acft toilet) puckers me so tight, I may never use the darn thing.  Is this toilet a good or bad thing?  Is it OK for "light duty" (no pun intended), and should we head for the bath house when we have more serious work to be done?
Thanks for any advice you can give us.

Ed & Bev


----------



## Will Daniels (May 12, 2003)

Trailmanor Review

We also considered the Trailmanor and that toilet was a turn-off to me as well as the price. I looked at two used ones and they both showed signs of leaks at the roof and mildew smell. Have you considered any of the new hybrids? Might be a better and cheaper alternative. Will.


----------

